# How do i adjust my mk3 carb?



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

at the back of the carb, there is a small screw surrounded by a spring that needs adjustment cus ive been fidling.
My understanding is that the screw by the throttle lever is for the idling so i need to know what the screw with the spring is for at the back of the carb and how do i adjust it optimally cus ive been fiddling.








how do i adjust that screw at the back?








any help wud be great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Modified by fourie_marius at 1:51 AM 2-14-2008_


_Modified by fourie_marius at 1:52 AM 2-14-2008_


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: How do i adjust my mk3 carb? (fourie_marius)*

bump to the top http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: How do i adjust my mk3 carb? (fourie_marius)*

Good luck, we don't have those engines stateside.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: How do i adjust my mk3 carb? (Shurls)*

anyone elase who might have a useful link?


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: How do i adjust my mk3 carb? (fourie_marius)*

bump


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: How do i adjust my mk3 carb? (fourie_marius)*

the top screw in the pic is for the choke idle setting. It adjusts how closed the top butterfly is at idle and when it opens on accel. The bottom screw adjusts the lower throttle plate and obviously adjusts where your car idles.
gl man.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: How do i adjust my mk3 carb? (VDUBIN)*

i found a big screw on the side of the carb. Any idea what that one is for?


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: How do i adjust my mk3 carb? (fourie_marius)*

that is your fuel mixture screw. in for lean out for rich.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: How do i adjust my mk3 carb? (VDUBIN)*

cool. i thouhjt it was the other way round.
i fiddled a bit more now. at idle i get a slow flow of air out the exhaust with an inconsistent flutter if the screw is fully in.
if i turn the screw out about 2 turns i get a steady strong flow witn no flutter.
it's a hot climate down here at sea level with high octane fuel. would you recommend to adjust more to the lean side or the rich side.
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: How do i adjust my mk3 carb? (fourie_marius)*

any good idea of how i can easily check whether its too rich or too poor?


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: How do i adjust my mk3 carb? (fourie_marius)*

at the moment it's close to all the way in and i have a slight stutter if the car isn't under ful load.
i"ve seen a mk1 golf 1.4 with the same carb and that is running smooth. Can i copy that setting?


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

you can try that as as a start, but your going to need more fuel and air than a 1.4l still going to need to fiddle with it


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: How do i adjust my mk3 carb? (fourie_marius)*

a good start is back out untill smooth at idle and one turn more. if you leave it where the idle is smooth you may still have too little fuel for wot / accel. the only way to tell if you are mixed well is to get a wb o2 and install for testing / tuning.
btw. all engines are different. because of manufacturing tolerances. one engine will need more fuel than another, or one engine can run more timing than another. it's a touchey feeley thing adjusting carbs.


_Modified by VDUBIN at 9:24 PM 2-20-2008_


----------

